# Handle/ferrule repair question



## grscha (Aug 19, 2020)

Sorry if this isn't the right forum for this. But I couldn't find one that appeared better.

The plastic ferrule on my Watanabe has come loose. What would be the best adhesive to fix it? Gorilla glue? Krazy glue? Something else?

Thank you!


----------



## McMan (Aug 19, 2020)

grscha said:


> Sorry if this isn't the right forum for this. But I couldn't find one that appeared better.
> 
> The plastic ferrule on my Watanabe has come loose. What would be the best adhesive to fix it? Gorilla glue? Krazy glue? Something else?
> 
> Thank you!







__





WTS - Jobone 140mm Handle


Up for sale is Jobone handle I bought for a project, but decided to go a different route. Burnt osage orange, black liner, and chocobolo ferrule. All other specs can be found here: Japanese Wa Handle knife handle Burnt Osage Orange and | Etsy Price: $45 obo shipped




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## grscha (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Dendrobatez (Aug 19, 2020)

A new handle is the best way to go with a plastic ferrule, thin super glue is a decent fix for it though - they always work loose again.


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 20, 2020)

I've never understood why Watanabe uses plastic ferrules on such good knives. 
OP, the universe is sending you a message that you should rehandle this knife.
If you want to repair it, I think epoxy might be more durable than super glue.


----------



## grscha (Aug 20, 2020)

Yeah, I was surprised at the ferrule. But the knife is so nice that I can't be too mad. I'm bummed that he's closed his order books for now. I really need to get a full-size gyuto from him.


----------



## Slim278 (Aug 20, 2020)

I put in an order with him for a custom gyuto just a couple weeks ago. Maybe try him again.


----------



## grscha (Aug 20, 2020)

Huh. Interesting. Thanks.


----------

